# Meeting Singles in Shanghai



## jsankey (Jun 24, 2013)

Lock and Key Party for Shanghai Singles @ Kartel Bar

When: Saturday, 6 July 2013
7:30-10:00pm
Where:	Kartel French Bar, Level 4 (enter via Level 5 and go to the back stairs)
5/F, 1 Xiangyang Bei Lu, near Julu Lu, French Concession, Shanghai
Cost: 100 RMB per person with RSVP (to RSVP, add D8TEASIA to WeChat contacts)
150 RMB per person at the door
Price includes two complimentary drinks (wine, beer, and soft drinks available) 
Dress Code: Cocktail attire

Event Description
Enjoy a drink and the opportunity to mingle with Shanghai’s sexiest single professionals at Kartel Bar in the chic former French Concession. Lock and Key is the ideal icebreaker to create a warm, friendly and fun environment to meet plenty of new people throughout the evening.

Lock and Key Game:
Every man receives a key that opens a lock, held by a woman. The goal is to find your perfect fit, meeting new singles along the way. Each time you find a match, you will both be given a prize and a new lock or key to continue playing the game and meet more people.

Itinerary
7:30pm: Entry and registration
8:00pm: Dating tips from internationally renowned dating expert Jonathan Sankey
8:30pm:	Lock and Key mingling
10:00pm:	Prizes

Any couples that find a match will be awarded a prize at the end of the night!

To RSVP:
Add D8TEASIA to your WeChat contacts.


----------

